# ATX 8pin /4Pin Power Connector



## kays (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe heute als Austauschboard das K9N2 SLI Platinum bekommen und hätte eine frage zu dem 4/8Pin Power Connector.

In Originalzustand ist auf dem Anschluss eine Kappe so das man nur einen 4Pin Stecker einstecken kann. Hab nun alles soweit zusammengebaut und auch nur einen 4Pin in den Anschluss gesteckt und das Board läuft damit, jedenfalls macht es grad das XP Setup ohne Probleme.

Wann muss ich denn den Anschluss komplett belegen ? ich Handbuch steht da nichts zu.  

grüße kays


----------



## gettohomie (29. Oktober 2008)

es könnte sein wenn du ein stärkeren CPU einbaust wusst du dann einen 8pin nehmen


----------



## kays (29. Oktober 2008)

der 9850 ist ja mit einer der stärksten


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Oktober 2008)

Hast du 'ne 140W CPU?
Wenn nicht, nicht schlimm, wenn doch solltest besser den 8 Pin nutzen (aber keine Adapter, die sind nutzlos).


----------



## gettohomie (29. Oktober 2008)

warum sollen adapter sinnlos sein
oder nutzlos


----------



## kays (29. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast du 'ne 140W CPU?
> Wenn nicht, nicht schlimm, wenn doch solltest besser den 8 Pin nutzen (aber keine Adapter, die sind nutzlos).




Jupp ist ein 140W  hab am Netzteil noch einen 4Pol anschluss den man mit dem anderen 4Pol zusammenstecken kann.

Na Hoffentlich schaft er da jetzt die XP Installation mit nur einem 4Pin dran


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> warum sollen adapter sinnlos sein
> oder nutzlos


weil diese auf der selben 12v Leitung laufen würden und diese extrem belastet würde. der P8 Stecker vom NT-Hersteller hat getrennte 12v Leitungen..


----------



## DanielX (29. Oktober 2008)

Jo, was noch ein Effekt sein soll, ich kann ihn leider nicht bestätigen.

Das bei Stromhungrigen Prozzersoren, mit dem zusätzlichen P8 Stecker, die Spannung konstanter seien soll.

MfG DanielX


----------



## gettohomie (29. Oktober 2008)

hatte auch 8pin und habe immer 4 benutzt

adapter bringen doch was 
sonst würden sie doch nicht hergestellt und verkauft werden


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Oktober 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> adapter bringen doch was
> sonst würden sie doch nicht hergestellt und verkauft werden


Beschäftige dich mal lieber etwas damit!

Und nur weil etwas hergestellt wird, heißt das noch lange nicht, das es ein gutes Produkt ist, das einen Vorteil hat!


Und ja, die Adapter von 4 auf 8 Pin sind völlig sinnlos und überflüssig, die von 8 auf 4 Pin haben hingegen einen Sinn (manchmal bekommt man den 8 Pin Stecker schlecht in einen 4 Pin Gegenstück, da sind gern mal Kondensatoren oder ähnliches im Wege).

Der Grund ist nämlich der das die Belastung der Leitungen bzw Stecker recht hoch ist und es dann sogar im extremen Fall zu einem Kabelbrand kommt, weil die Last auf dem Kabel zu hoch ist...

Ist ja eigentlich logisch, denn bei einem 4 Pin Kabel hab ich nur 4 Adern (2x2), 4 Kontakte und dementsprechend ist die leistung die hierdurch fließen kann, recht beschrängt.
Ein Adapter ändert an diesem Zustand nix, es veräppelt nur das Board, das entsprechende Sicherheitsmaßnahmen idR nicht zum Spaß implementiert hat...


----------



## gettohomie (30. Oktober 2008)

geht klar da wird bestimmt was brennen also wie naiv bist du eigendlich

wenn du dich mit quarschnitten auskennen würdest müsstest du wissen das das sehr viel aushält
und nicht brännt


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Oktober 2008)

@gettohomie
1. Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht!
Und umsonst hat Intel den 8 Pin Anschluss für die Dual Core Preskotts aka Smithfield sicherlich nicht eingeführt...
Das mans heute nicht mehr so oft braucht, liegt daran, das sich die Abwärme der CPU nicht weiter erhöht sondern verringert hat!!
Oder wieviele CPUs kennst du, die eine TDP von gut 150W haben??

2. Schonmal gesehen, was passiert, wenn man 'ne H03VV-F 3G0,75 mit 16A über längere Zeit belastet??
Ich schon...
Ist übrigens mehr oder minder das was ich weiter oben geschrieben hab...
Wenn dann noch was wirklich brennbares in der Nähe ist, hat man 'nen schönen Brand in der Hütte...

3. Schonmal was vom Tyan Tiger MP gehört und was das mit den ATX Steckern macht?!

4. Schauts eher so aus, als ob die 0,75mm² Alu Leiter, die vom Netzteil kommen, maximal ~4,5 Ampere dauerhaft vertragen, macht also 54W pro Leitungspar, was hier 108W gesamt macht...
Wenn man diesen Wert dauerhaft überschreitet, führt das zwangsläufig irgendwann zu einem Brand.
Vermutlich dürften aber eher die Kontakte anfangen zu bruzzeln und von da dürfte der (mögliche) Brand dann ausgehen...

Der Phenom, den er verwendet, dürfte bei maximaler Last auf allen Kernen um die 100W verbraten, inklusive Spannungsregler etwas drüber, das geht also 'ne Zeit lang durchaus...
Die 2 Pärchen sind hier also gerade eben so noch ausreichend, für den Phenom...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. Oktober 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Jupp ist ein 140W  hab am Netzteil noch einen 4Pol anschluss den man mit dem anderen 4Pol zusammenstecken kann.
> 
> Na Hoffentlich schaft er da jetzt die XP Installation mit nur einem 4Pin dran



Wenn dein Netzteil die Möglichkeit bietet, warum nutzt du sie dann nicht einfach? Schaden kanns nicht.


----------

